# Dateien mit Passwort schützen



## medokin (10. Juli 2008)

Ist es möglich eine beliebige Datei bei Vista mit einem passwort zu schützen?
Und es soll nicht nur der Inhalt geschützt sondern die ganze Datei - kein löschen oder verschieben ohne das Passwort einzugeben.

Ist das möglich ohne ein zusatzprogramm und wenn ein Programm nötig ist dann welches?

Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon mal für die Antworten,  Medokin


----------



## zerix (10. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

soweit ich weiß, funktioniert das bei Vista nicht. 
Löschen und verschieben, könnte man über Schreib-Rechte im jeweiligen Verzeichnis lösen. 

MFG

Sascha


----------



## random-access (10. Juli 2008)

hallo,
nimm einfach winrar, pack die dateien in ein archiv und verseh das archiv mit dem Passwort 
Grüße, random.


----------



## stain (10. Juli 2008)

random-access hat gesagt.:


> hallo,
> nimm einfach winrar, pack die dateien in ein archiv und verseh das archiv mit dem Passwort
> Grüße, random.



Ich würde es auch über die Benutzerrichtlinien machen. Sicher ist aber auch das nicht, da man schon durch einen einfachen Befehl das Passwort eines anderen Benutzers ändern kann. Ich glaube ohne zusaetzliche Programme wirst du deine Dateien nicht 100% sicher abspeichern können.

//Edit:
Hab's zwar noch nicht ausprobiert, aber vielleicht ist ja dieses Programm etwas für dich:
http://mit-passwort-schuetzen.de/


----------



## medokin (10. Juli 2008)

Das gleiche kann man mit .rar auch machen aber ich brauch irgend etwas um eine datei zu schützen und nicht irgendwo hinpacken.


----------

